
Ask HN: Comprehensive guides for what to do in a post-climate-change world? - ValleyOfTheMtns
Most of the coverage I see on climate change is saying that it&#x27;s already too late and we are going to feel some of the worst effects of climate change, regardless of what we do now.<p>Assuming they are correct, what should we be doing now to protect against the worst effects of climate change?<p>Are there &quot;safe&quot; places we should move to (more specific than &quot;away from coast lines&quot;), should we ensure food security by stockpiling long-life foods and water sanitisation methods, how do we ensure energy security, how many years of self-sufficiency should we prepare for etc. ?<p>I guess this boils down to being a doomsday prepper, but I&#x27;m looking for guidance specific to climate change that is practical and based in reality.
======
shoo
> should we ensure food security by stockpiling long-life foods and water
> sanitisation methods, how do we ensure energy security, how many years of
> self-sufficiency should we prepare for etc

i've never tried to do the self-sufficiency thing myself, but from reading a
few books about it: it is very hard to become completely self-sufficient. It
is more realistic to aim to become partially self-sufficient, and develop
strong ties with your local community. E.g., if you get seriously sick or
injured, and there aren't functioning institutions, who is going to help you?
Your family or your neighbours.

What skills or resources will you be able to offer your community in return?
enterprise software development? not very useful. Skills in low-tech medicine,
farming, construction and repair with hand-tools, a bunch of surplus
vegetables? likely far more useful.

> ensure food security

not sure if this is a helpful comment, but: i dont think it is realistic to be
able to ensure security (food or otherwise) of any individual. diversification
helps -- may be able to ensure security of the species, if not individuals.

------
kleer001
Sounds like you've got the bulk of it. There's nothing hidden, no secret
methods to survive.

But then again... "Goddamnit, you've got to be kind." ~ Kurt Vonnegut Jr.

So, all I'd add is that the world is difficult and chaotic and hard and all we
have is each other. So, take a moment and think about how to serve at every
opportunity.

